# Eco Complete or Flourite



## NFish (Nov 5, 2002)

I haven't use eco-comlete, but I just got flourite and I really like the color. You can order eco-complete online from bigals or other places.


----------



## PlantView (Feb 6, 2004)

Mothi said:


> Anyone know where to find Eco Complete in Southern CA without having it shipped? Or any lfs that will special order it?


You can certainly email CaribSea (Eco-Complete's maker) for a retail location.

CaribSea,Inc.:
http://www.carib-sea.com/Carib1.htm

See "Finding CaribSea" from the menu on the left.

PlantView


----------



## Plants Rock (Mar 31, 2004)

You can get flourite in black though I dont know where. I perfer flourite because its cheaper you need less (eco complet compacts a little) and it is more widly used. I am considering a 50/50mix of eco-complet and flourite which should work well.


----------



## Aquaman (Dec 16, 2003)

Eco-complete hands down the better of two substrates. Much easier than all the flourite washing, just dump it all in , water and all. It even helps cycle your tank.  No need to mix it with florite or anything else.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

_Hands down!_ Pretty strong statement. Maybe a bit of an over statement! :wink: 

I have both Flourite and Eco-Complete. I think the results of use are pretty darn comparable. I can't see any difference in plant growth between the two. 

The Flourite was a pain to rinse, of this there is no denying. However, I find it easier to plant in Flourite than in Eco-Complete. My plants seem to stay down better in the Flourite. They float up more out of the Eco-Complete. 


Mike


----------



## Splash (Feb 18, 2004)

My LFS has a blackish-gray Flourite next to the red stuff. Has anyone used that yet? I thought I might mix it together with Eco-Complete to get the best of both products. (Or would it the "the worst?"  )


----------



## pixelcrayon (Mar 24, 2004)

i agree flourite was a pain to clean. i suggest cleaning a little at a time to get it as clean as possible. imagine shifting for gold. truth be told, it took a very long time. probably 1hr per bag but its clean. and i really like how it looked in my tank so it was worth it.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

> My LFS has a blackish-gray Flourite next to the red stuff.


I think you are talking about onyx. It looks grey under water. Eco is my favorite just because of the color.


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

Yeah, there isn't 'black' flourite, but they make Onyx in both sand (a very coarse sand) as well as a larger diameter gravel.

I've never had problems with plants floating up in my eco complete...i do with flourite, but only in areas where the depth is a little on the shallow side.
They're both great at growing plants, so if you like the almost black look of Eco, ask your LFS to order you some. plan on 1 bag for each 10 gallons of standard tank size (more for long tanks, less for tall tanks)...that should get you around 3" deep.


----------



## Splash (Feb 18, 2004)

Ahhhh. There _is_ a Flourite Red and a Flourite. When you guys were complaining about the redness of Flourite (relative to onyx sand), I figured you meant the Flourite Red. So, I guess you really meant that even the Flourite is pretty red relative to onyx sand, although obviously less red than Flourite Red. (Is anyone else confused besides me?)




malkore said:


> Yeah, there isn't 'black' flourite, but they make Onyx in both sand (a very coarse sand) as well as a larger diameter gravel.
> 
> I've never had problems with plants floating up in my eco complete...i do with flourite, but only in areas where the depth is a little on the shallow side.
> They're both great at growing plants, so if you like the almost black look of Eco, ask your LFS to order you some. plan on 1 bag for each 10 gallons of standard tank size (more for long tanks, less for tall tanks)...that should get you around 3" deep.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 2, 2003)

hey mothi, i live in san diego and i know aquatic warehouse sells 20lb bags of eco-complete for 18 bucks..thats where i get mine


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Splash,

Were you looking at Onyx Gravel?

http://www.seachem.com/products/product_pages/OnyxGravel.html

Mike


----------



## Splash (Feb 18, 2004)

No. I was really looking at Flourite.
http://www.seachem.com/products/product_pages/Flourite.html

Which looks pretty "black" when sitting next to a bag of Flourite Red.
http://www.seachem.com/products/product_pages/FlouriteRed.html




Momotaro said:


> Splash,
> 
> Were you looking at Onyx Gravel?
> 
> ...


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

Yeah, but it's not very black in a tank, believe me.


----------



## Mothi (Mar 28, 2004)

Thanks for all the feedback guys.

San Diego is still far for me to drive. I am closer to LA County and Orange County.

The http://www.carib-sea.com/Carib1.htm link does not work. I have one lfs I go to alot and might check with them this weekend to see if they can order it for me.

Thanks all.


----------



## Splash (Feb 18, 2004)

I do! Thanks!



malkore said:


> Yeah, but it's not very black in a tank, believe me.


----------



## PlantView (Feb 6, 2004)

Mothi said:


> The http://www.carib-sea.com/Carib1.htm link does not work.


Odd, perhaps http://www.carib-sea.com/ will work for you instead. In any case, all they really need to know is your city and state.

Email: [email protected]

CaribSea, Inc.
P.O. Box 570267
Miami, FL 33157
Phone: 888-461-1113
Fax: 772-461-1986

PlantView


----------



## wonder woman (Oct 30, 2003)

Mothi-
There's lots of places to find Eco Complete in O.C. First, try Pacific Reef in Anaheim (714-821-8000), then, try Tong's (714-842-2733). It's $24.99 a bag at both places. There's probably other places, but these have it FOR SURE. 
Good luck!


----------



## hlebear (Feb 7, 2004)

Pet solutions (online store) has ecocomplete at $16.99 a bag and they do not charge overweight shipping charges. I got my four bags shipped to Oklahoma at under $10.00 and I had other items in my order. They arrived in great condition with no problems. Thought I would let everyone know about this great deal.


----------

